# I am a 12 year old complete begginer looking for rabbit gun



## arun_rules

I am a Begginer hunter looking for a gun to hunt Rabbits. Are these guns suitable? which should I buy. It is not an option for me to get a shotgun or rifle. THe guns I ama speaking of are here http://www.pyramydair.com/p/crosman-760 ... ifle.shtml
and here http://www.pyramydair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=326


----------



## whitehorse

get a break barrel .177 that shoots 1,000 fps... you will not regret it. I am 22 years old and still use it about as much as any other gun.. it's a lot quieter than any rifle, yet under 50 yards will still be accurate and effective enough to kill a rabbit... those guns are lookin maybe at 30 yards.. on a good day...

you can get a gun/scope for about 100 if you keep your eyes open


----------



## Bore.224

I have owened both those guns in the past. I am sorry to say they will not be good for rabbit hunting, yes you could kill a rabbit with them but you will wound allot of game!! If you can not talk mom or dad into a 22 long rifle or a .410 shotgun and you must hunt rabbit NOW, I would look into getting a good hunting bow!!

Don't worry too much, soon you will be old enought to get a good rabbit gun, and for now if you get the pellet gun you can practice for when you can get a 22.


----------



## Plainsman

If your 12 I should suggest you go get your parents or print out this post and show them.
Get a better air rifle, or get a 22 bolt action, not a semi-auto. Have your parents buy you 22 CB Caps. They will do a good job on rabbits out to 20 or 30 yards. As you grow older your parents can purchase stronger ammunition for you. Start out with a CB Cap which is slightly stronger than most common air rifles, then step up to subsonic loads made by Remington and others, then standard loads which get you up to about 1200 fps, then high velocity, then if you want something like stinger.

Your ammo would go from a 29 gr at 700 fps, to a 40 gr at 1050 fps, to a 40 gr at 1200 fps, to a 40 gr at 1350 fps to a 32 gr at 1700 fps. Bolt actions or single shot 22 are very safe rifles. Maybe your parents wouldn't let you take it alone at first, but you can talk someone into hunting with you for a year.


----------



## Cleankill47

If you absolutely must have an airgun, and it has to be kind of cheap, try to get a Banjamin/Sheridan Pump model 397 or 392. The 397 is .177 caliber, and the 392 is .22. I haven't used the 397, but my 392 kills 'em like it's cool. They should only be about $150.

If you want a little more punch, go with one of the Gamo Shadow 1000 series of rifles. They are 1000 fps, hit hard, and they're fun. (And most importantly, very accurate with the right pellets)

Go see what you can get...

:sniper:


----------



## G.P.

i had the same problem you have. My parents don't hunt and would not get me a gun so I could start. I eventually talked them into it and i got a crossman 800 quest. it shoots a 22 caliber pellet at around 800 hundred feet per second. It is deadly accurate to 25 yards and is a blast to shoot. I would only do head shots and never shoot anything past 30 yards maximum. It would be far better to get a 22 rimfire or a bow. That is where I started getting my parents used to guns and hunting, through a bow and arrow. It is all a process. If your parents say no respect there decision and then show them how you are responsible and can handle the responsibility of a firearm. It is not all going to happen at once and it might take some time but if you want to hunt bad enough you will make it happen eventually. Good luck and if you have any question feel free to ask.


----------



## goosehunternd

A little off subject and somthing I do not recomend at ALL! But I have heard of pest control people using those 22 CB caps inside houses on rats and things of that nature. Do you need a special gun for those or can you shoot them out of a regular .22 that can shoot shorts??


----------



## Bore.224

You can shoot CB in almost any 22lr. I even used them in a Ruger 10/22 but had to manualy eject the shell casings!


----------



## arun_rules

I decided on a Crosman Phantom 1000. Thank you, everyone, for your help. wish me luck, I'm going hunting tomorrow!


----------



## buckyboy

i've found luck with a .22 or a 410. if your hunting with a dog i would suggest a 410 but if your not i would go with a .22. the ammo is alot cheaper to. :sniper:


----------



## SmAlL gAmE hUnTeR

Haha i remember me and my cousin running around the woods for hours with nothing but that exact model 760 pumpmaster dreaming of killing a rabbit or squirrel which on 2 or 3 occasions we did (but it did take more than one shot) . Now for small game i have the walther falcon hunter (.22) which is a beast and flipped the last rabbit i shot across the ground 3 or 4 times. I recently got .22 lr model 5 remington . Now i have to force myself to target shoot & use my pellet gun because the remington has less than half the recoil if not less. My recomendation is a cheap .177 cal pellet gun if you cant get a .22 lr. I reccomend you check out the .117 cal crosman storm xt that shoots 1000fps. good gun and sufficient to take down rabbits (always go for head and neck shots).


----------



## bigpipesT

whitehorse said:


> get a break barrel .177 that shoots 1,000 fps... you will not regret it. I am 22 years old and still use it about as much as any other gun.. it's a lot quieter than any rifle, yet under 50 yards will still be accurate and effective enough to kill a rabbit... those guns are lookin maybe at 30 yards.. on a good day...
> 
> you can get a gun/scope for about 100 if you keep your eyes open


im not so sure about 50 yards. i got that same air gun n the scope that comes with it sucks so you gota upgrade on your scope. i dont take it out hunting with me, i just use my boltaction 22 and shoot federals. i keep the air gun over the front door if theres a ground hog or a squirrle right out in the front yard...its just for dickin around.


----------



## t.crawford714

I actually have both of those guns. I like the 880 multi pump best for targets and the other one for the squirrels right outside. I truly dont think you will be able to get a rabbit from 10 yards with those guns. Get a break barrel single shot but much stronger of a punch.


----------



## frank123

I don't know about the pumpmaster 760. It's just a toy to me. I have one just for messing around with and the other day I took down a squirrel with what I thought was a humane Kill. He was raiding our feeder like usual, and I had run out of my pellets for my break barrel, so I brought out the pump. 10 pumps later, I had a bead on the buggers brainbox. I fired a clean shot, got him right in the skull next to the eye. Dropped him off the feeder, but when I went outside, he started dragging himself away from me! This shot couldn't have been more than 15 yards, and it was 10 pumps with a BB right in the head. He literally was consciously crawling away from me, trying to find cover. This was not the postmortem muscle spasms from headshots. I question the velocity and knock down power of that gun. Just a toy for plinking or maybe some REALLY small game like mice or sparrows or something.


----------

